# New Eastern Shore Reformed Conference to Host “The Sovereignty of God in Salvation” at Grace Community Church in Chestertown, Md., October 21 to 22



## Grant Van Leuven (Oct 1, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE/Interview Opportunity
For Immediate Release* 

Media Contact: Grant Van Leuven
Community Engagement Coordinator
[email protected] | 800-956-2644, ext. 27


*New Eastern Shore Reformed Conference to Host “The Sovereignty of God in Salvation” Event*
*with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals **at Grace Community Church in Chestertown, Md., October 21 to 22*​
*Chestertown, Md. – October 1, 2022 –* In partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, the newly formed Eastern Shore Reformed Conference will host its first event Oct. 21-22, entitled, “The Sovereignty of God in Salvation,” at Grace Community Church at 400 Morgnec Road in Chestertown, Md. Seminary professor and ordained minister, Dr. John Currie, will be the featured speaker. Cost is $35 per attendee ($30 for pastors, senior citizens, and groups of five or more). To register, visit reformedevents.org. 

“Since the Enlightenment, the drumbeat of humanism has been getting faster,” said pastor of Grace Community Church, James Reff. “We have sought to dethrone God from government, our schools, the public sphere, and many of our churches. Our help, our salvation, does not come from the hands of men. Our help comes from the Sovereign God who is able to save.”

*Conference Schedule:*
* Friday, Oct. 21: welcome & introduction, 7 p.m.; “God's Gospel,” 7:15 p.m.
* Saturday, Sept. 10: late registration, 8:30 a.m.; “God's Gift,” 9 a.m.; “God's Purpose,” 10 a.m.; “God's Choice,” 11 a.m.; question and answer session, 12 p.m.





*About the Speaker:*
John Currie earned his D.Min. from Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia and now serves as its professor of pastoral theology. His academic interests include expository preaching and pastoral leadership. Currie is an ordained minister in the Orthodox Presbyterian Church and has extensive pastoral experience.

*About the Alliance: *Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of Christian believers who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. For more information, visit alliancenet.org.


*-30-*​


----------

